# New CL Type site at Flamborough



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Dont know if this is the right place to post this but we have gone to Flamborough on the east coast of Yorkshire this weekend. We called up all the CL's in the area on Thursday and they were all full. We then came across this little gem called Wold Farm. http://woldfarmcampsite.tk/

It just opened yesterday and we were the first MH onsite yesterday afternoon. There is no hookup yet but there is a clean loo and sink and water and Elsan facilities, all easily accessible. The farmer that runs it is really friendly and helpful. There are great views to the sea, light house and cliffs and its about a mile out of the village. If your a bird watcher then this is the place to go as you can walk through the fields to Bempton cliffs and the coastal way / path (whatever it is). As I have a dodgy leg the farmer suggested we took our scooter so "Pig" our 100cc Peugoet has been "OFF ROADING"!

The main reason for posting this (I think I have added it to the database but not sure if it saved) is that I have read a lot of posts from people saying they cant find sites that have space at short notice. Well here is a chance to get into one before it gets well known and it will as its much better than the other CL type sites in the area which are all full.

Its a tenner a night but I dont know if that will go up a bit when they get hookup in. Personally for a few days we dont need it.

GPS is N53.62099 W2.21490

We liked it so much we have taken Monday off and are staying tomorrow night. If you come tomorrow say hello to Michelle and I in the Kontiki!

Im off now as its after 6pm and the bar opened 4 min ago!!

Cheers
Barry


----------

